
Think Before You Pledge Not to Build Military AI - benryon
https://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2018/07/think-you-pledge-not-build-military-ai/149864/?oref=d-river
======
phyzome
« there has been no broad-based public debate over the morality of using AI to
kill »

That doesn't support the article's point. In fact, that's a _great_ reason not
to help build military AI right now.

------
mindcrime
Given the source, that strikes me as surprisingly fair and well reasoned.
Which is NOT to say that I support weapons development in general. But there
is at least some nuance to this topic.

